# Hydraulic Oil for power convertible



## germantempest (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi All,
can anybody tell me, if the hydraulic convertible on my 66' Tempest does have an own reservoir and if yes, where can I find it.
Got a leak with loss of oil and after fixing the pressure tube I want replace it.
I'm sorry, maybe it sounds ridiculous for all the pro's out there, but it's the first convertible I restore.
Thanks for all your answers.

Cheers from germany, 
Ike


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The reservoir is on the pump motor.....there is a rubber plug that pops out. Fill with ATF with a syringe until oil runs out the hole, then put the plug back in............


----------



## germantempest (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you very much....I've red, that GM sometimes used break Fluid or another Hydraulic Oil...Do you think ATF is the right one?



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nineteen 65 (Jul 8, 2013)

*top motor oil*

I did a ground up restoration of a 65 GTO convertible and had to replace the complete top lift hardware. If yours is an original car chances are that you have brake fluid in the hoses and cylinders. Brake fluid is a great paint remover and if you have any leaking issues your paint will suffer. Also brake fluid over time will gel and cause pump, cylinder failure. If it was my car I would remove the cylinders and hoses. Purge the old fluid and replace with Auto trans fluid. Also the pump is not self purging, there is a set procedure and should be followed. Unfortunately I did this a few years back on my car and can't recall the filling procedure. I followed the Fisher Body manual instructions. My manual is down south and I am up North for the summer. Check on line for the procedure or you might call Hydro E in Florida for instructions. They are the go to guys for convertible tops, hardware etc. 
Any generic Auto trans fluid is acceptable. Side benefit of the trans fluid is the pinkish color which helps to show the progress of air elimination of air bubbles left in the lines. While bench bleeding the system observe and make sure the cylinders are working properly. They should retract and extend at the same rate. You want both cylinders to cycle evenly otherwise your top bows will twist and become damaged. Sometimes top malfunction is misdiagnosed and motors have been replaced or burned out due to bad cylinders. I used heavy battery booster cables and car battery for temporary testing power, the motor consumes a lot of amps when it cycles. Take care not to overheat the motor and give it time to cool during the bleeding process. Messy job but is worth the effort. Give me a shout if you have anymore questions. Good luck


----------



## germantempest (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey, helpfull answer... I check it out...the mechanic was working properly before I lost oil, so I hope everything is working fine.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

